# Paper Mache Form Foam Mannequin



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

More photos


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

After I cut it open and pulled the mannequin out everything looked good.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I went and add corner boards around the edges so I could clamp both half together. I have to cut and bend to get them as good as I could. Then I bolted them on and mache them.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is where I add the pvc frame inside. Made it long so I can cut it later to what I need.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I used close to 40 clamp and had him upside down so I could pour down the legs. I have to stand on the table to pour. I used 3 bags of sika post fix. 2 bags made it to his







waist and the 3rd bag I had a little over flow.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Another photo of my overflow


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Forget to say I used plastic inside my form and use spray adhesive to hold it down. Also this where I have problems the foam had bonded to the plastic and plastic had bonded to the paper mache it was had but it came out I had damage to the mold just around the corner board. I can fix that so next time I'm going to use vaseline inside. Other than that it was a win I can make as many mannequins as I need .


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Another photo of what it looks like


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Needs a little trim work not bad


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for looking a my post if you have any questions just ask. On this mannequin I'll add arm and use pvc and pool noodles to make it look like arms. Then costume and mask shoes cut out so I can add a base to the bottom. Stay tuned for more


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a very interesting idea.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Never seen anyone else do it like this. StiltbeastStudios made a one time mannequin like this. But I want to make more than just 1. For me it was a long shot that it will work and it did with a little trouble.


----------



## Fraidy (Jun 11, 2020)

James Stevenson said:


> Thanks for looking a my post if you have any questions just ask. On this mannequin I'll add arm and use pvc and pool noodles to make it look like arms. Then costume and mask shoes cut out so I can add a base to the bottom. Stay tuned for more


Thank you for posting these great updates for how your project is coming along! I have one (possibly 2  ) paper mache projects that I'm hoping to finish, so it's really helpful to see the tricks you've discovered for making yours really sturdy.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Sharing some photos of the damage my mold received from when I pulled the foam out. I did hit it with hot glue and will fix this.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

In my mold I used corner boards around the edges so I can clamp both halfs together. This mold has all kinds of bends and turns so to fix this all i did is cut on end and bend it to the way I need it to go. Then I bolted it to the mold and mache over to it for a better seal.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I made a jig so I wouldn't have to use elbows to make my arms with pvc pipes. I did this to cut out the cost of buying elbows and I can make any angle I would need in make mannequins. I use 1x3 about 36 inches for the base. And two 15 inches for forearm and bicep. I made it long so I can cut and get the right length i need. I used 2 hinges and I use a clamp to hold the shape I need. I also put sides so the pvc would get the a straight bend. I use hot sand. I put sand in the tube so I know how much I need tape one end. I put my sand in a pot and sit it on the stove on high get it 🔥 hot. After its hot pour it into the pvc and set it in the jig and clamp it down. Also I tape the other end after all the sand is inside. When it is in the right shaper you want let the sand out and let it cool. I place it next to a fan. I use this hot sand technique in lots of pvc projects. Hope the photos can help you under stand to. If no you can just ask me. Thanks for reading this i know it was long.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Here he is all done and beside him is the mannequin is use to the mold from. Didnt like the arms but 8 thanks i might make a zombie caring a body with him what do you thank.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Just made my second mannequin today. I did do some stuff different this time one was using vaseline inside the paper mache mold. Then i still used the plastic and the vaseline held it in place. I did make a batter crock clamp but I still had so leaks nothing to bad


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I use sika post fix to make my mannequins. You can get this at home depot or Amazon. After I unclamp it was so easy to pull out the foam mannequin out of the mold. I just used vaseline and layer plastic over to that and the poured the foam in.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

After I pulled it out I did have more trim this time nothing bad. Used a knife and was able to fix it


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is the 2 I made sofar on the right I just made and the one in the middle I made the other week and on the left is the paper mache mold I made them with. Thanks for reading my post and if you have any questions just ask. I hope this helps someone who I thanking of doing this idea.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

How heavy are they when pulled from the mold? Sturdy enough to take some weather beating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

djjerme said:


> How heavy are they when pulled from the mold? Sturdy enough to take some weather beating?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foam is light all the weight comes from the 1 inch pvc frame. I'm going to mount it to a base and maybe add weight to the base. For the weather I haven't had mine outside in the rain but I thank it should be fine.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good. I have a mannequin that I want to make a plaster mold from. What did you use for a mold release?


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Pat-f said:


> Looks good. I have a mannequin that I want to make a plaster mold from. What did you use for a mold release?


I use vaseline works great for me but plastic may or may not work smooth on make a mold release you can maybe check out. Good luck and hope to see what you have made.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

New Update. Having a hard time pouring the foam into my mold upside down. With all the clamps standing it on its head and clamping it to the table it was a bit awkward but it works i just wanted something better.
I decided to make a teeter totter. First I traced the outline of my mold on to plywood and cut it out. Then I added some 2x4 braces. Then I made the stand the only long bolts I had was some eye bold but any bolts longer than two 2x4s together will work. After that I have to make a leg using a heng I added it to the top and when its flat I bolt it to the legs so the teeter totter won't fall. Then i place my mold on it and add blocks to help hold my mold on the teeter totter. After that all I used was bungee cords to hold the kold down and that works great. Any questions just ask sorry for talking so long hope this help.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Neat. I imagine that beats using a step ladder. Have you tried coating the inside of the form with latex first? I have several buckets of sheet vinyl adhesive that I'm planning on using for props. I have a gallon of silicone roof coating too, but I'm not sure how to tint it.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Haven't used latex i may try that next year because i plan on using a lot so maybe I can work that in. I never used vinyl adhesive or silicone roof coating and I am very interested in this. One thing i like to do is try new stuff well new to me lol.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I use the vinyl adhesive for corpsing, it works ok. It's still tacky when it's dry, but paint or dirt usually takes care of that. I work as a carpenter, so I often times end up with left over materials that I try to repurpose.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is more photos of my teeter totter and mold


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice. And how do the props come out? Ant better?


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Come out great with no problems


----------

